# تنظيف أنابيب المياة من التكلس



## Radwan Rab (16 أغسطس 2010)

_تحياتي لإدارة الموقع ولجميع الأعضاء الكرام_
:1:
_في الحقيقة أن موضوع تنظيف أنابيب المياة من التكلس مهم جدا بالنسبة إلي لأنه يتسبب في ضعف شديد في التزويد_
_أرجو إرشادنا لحل_
_مشكورين:80::80::80::80:_​


----------



## marwanaalani (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجواتزويدي باي كتلوكات او صورتوضيحية حديثة عن محطات تصفية وتحلية المياه بكافة انواعها ولكم جزيل الشكروالتقدير


----------



## سهام معمر (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
لتنظيف الكلس عليك بإستعمال مادة *البيكربونات الصوديوم* أو *كربونات الصوديوم الحامضية* NaHCO3 ممزوجه بالخل الأبيض, حيث , تتكون رغوة هذه الرغوة تأكل الكلس.

او استعمال حمض الكلور 

يجب استعمال هذه المواد بقفازات و فرشاة.

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## سهام معمر (17 أغسطس 2010)

اليك هذا الرابط ربما يفيدك
http://www.lenntech.ae/
هذا الرابط لمحطة تحلية المياه
http://www.lenntech.ae/processes/sea-water-desalination.htm


----------



## Radwan Rab (19 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر وعظيم الإمتنان للأخت "سهام" وانشاء الله سأفعل كما أشرتي
ردك يدل على اهتمامك ولطفك
جزاك الله عني ألف خير


----------

